# Shortys Journal



## Shorty (Oct 18, 2014)

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I am in north eastern Illinois 
2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
I am single live with my parents
3. How would you define your farm?
Just three meat rabbits and 3 dogs
4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Move out get more animals I have always wanted a horse
5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
No barn or house but my Dad and I built a rabbit shack I'll have to post pictures later
6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
nope
7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I heard rabbit meat was good for you and my Dad was supposed to eat healthier so I decided to raise them
8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Hobby
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I know a lot about dogs need to learn more about rabbits but I did research a lot before I got my rabbits
10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I don't think I could ever do cows or pigs
11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Not at this time but maybe down the road
12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Reading I love to read 
13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
Small tractors yes semi no way
14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I can knit and sew I have taught people but not recently 
15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Nope I don't think the neighbors would like it 
16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
no
17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
I work at a garden center so I can garden I just don't have the time 
18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
yep I fish with bait
19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
Maybe a 1/4 acre
20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
Novice 
21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
I don't have a specialty 
22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
nope
24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
not really I mean if I had more time it would be interesting 
25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Somewhere with mountains I love Oregon and Colorado  
26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
sure do for heating the house 
27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Batman hands down I love Batman
28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Yep I have family that wants goats and to raise more of their own food
29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
Yep love to cook. I am currently looking into trading rabbit for eggs with a friend 
30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Best Getting over my fear of riding bareback and only riding with out a saddle for two summers, worst couldn't say non are really that bad
31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
Hunt ducks, geese, pheasants, doves, deer 
32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
I can garden 
33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
We process everything but send the deer to the butcher after we de-boned it to be made into sausage. My mom and I make jelly and a lot of spaghetti sauce and can it
34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
nope 
35 What is on your to do list?
Even the floor in the rabbit shack, get power to the shack for a light, finish putting up plastic to keep the wind out
36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
no I haven't but I would like to try eventually 
37. In what do you trust?
38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Yes I fixed all the rabbit cages I bought they were originally used for parrots 
39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Not really I grew up hunting so raising rabbits was just a way to raise meat year round and it is a bonus we know where it comes from. Although most people around here would have a heart attack if I told them I was eating my rabbits so I tend to not tell people


----------



## Shorty (Oct 20, 2014)

This is my rabbit shack it. My Dad and I built it to keep the rabbits warm this winter and it has a light in it to keep their days a good length. The first picture is before we added the sides the rest are after we added the sides and covered the inside with plastic to help keep the drafts out. I also added a light to keep their days a decent length. I'm sorry some of the pictures are sideways I am not sure how to fix that They are the right way on my computer.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 19, 2014)

Well it is freezing here ugh. I did find that adding apple cider vinegar to the rabbits water dishes lowers the freezing point a couple degrees which is awesome. What is not awesome is my water bottles don't work anymore and my rabbits love flipping over water dishes and eating them. The good news is I still have all nine of my kits from my recent litter three still have an eye closed with a little goop in them but it isn't spreading so I am not sure what the cause is. Next week they will be weaned and I will separate those three I have been treating them with optical gel haven't gotten worse but haven't gotten better either :-/ Not sure what I am going to do with them. Also if anyone has tips for cleaning frozen trays I am all ears


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 19, 2014)

No clue what to do about the frozen trays.
Your shack looks great! What sort of light are you using?


----------



## Shorty (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks! I love the shack I have just figured out how to keep the dogs out of it, what is it with dogs and rabbit poop yuck. The light is a just a clamp light I have it on a timer so that their day is consistent.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 20, 2014)

We use electric waterers where possible.  Makes things much easier.  Can you put a light bulb on them?


----------



## Shorty (Nov 20, 2014)

Jodie what brand of electric waterers do you use?


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 21, 2014)

We use the electric buckets.  Mostly the 7 gallon size but a few of the 22 gallon ones.  I have several brands and they all work. Blue ones from Tractor Supply and green ones I got on clearance at Southern State for $18 three summers ago.  I just put an electric dog bowl in for the turkeys.  Since your rabbits are in a shed I was thinking just having a light bulb near the water may work.  Depends on how cold it is.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 21, 2014)

I might try the light bulb see if it works


----------



## Shorty (Jan 11, 2015)

Today we butchered our second batch of rabbits. It was easier and harder then the last time, last time they were colored so I could tell them apart this time they were all REW so didn't know who was who so it was easier in that way. They were bigger this time by like 1.5-2 lbs so it was harder to dispatch them. I wasn't supposed to but I kept one. I really don't have the cage space but she is nice and beefy so I'm hoping someone will buy her as a breeder. I should have a litter in 2 weeks but they weren't overly enthusiastic to breed but Mr. Scott fell off twice so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 26, 2015)

my dad the man who said I couldn't use any heating in my rabbit shack bought my buck a heat lamp. I'm house sitting and he is taking care of the rabbits for me and I guess he decided Mr.Scott looked cold his cage is on the bottom and a little more drafty then the doe cages. 

in other news the babies are doing well keeping warm with their heating pad and light!  Roo is such a good mama she really takes good care of her babies.


----------



## Shorty (Feb 26, 2015)

this morning I had to cull a two of the kits they were completely blind from their eye lashes folding inward  They just weren't thriving and I couldn't justify getting them to grow out weights. My buck may be sold and I have feelers out for a new one so hopefully I sell him first I just don't have cage space for another rabbit. Luckily I don't have a ton of demand for rabbit yet so if I can't breed for a while it will be ok. In happier news I loaned some of my rabbits to a local photographer and she is paying me $10 per photo shoot for easter pictures so far she has had 12 spots filled and we had a practice shoot on monday with my nephew the bunnies were so good I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Shorty (Mar 3, 2015)

So last night I sprained my ankle so bad that I am on crutches  I knew exactly what I had done before I hit the floor I did the same thing 7 years ago. I wouldn't mind so much but I have so much to do at work and both my jobs are physically demanding. I work at a garden center and we are getting in spring inventory and I teach martial arts.  My dad is taking care of the rabbits since I can't walk on my foot for about a week. I was supposed to separate kits this week too but I guess they will just have to hang with mom another week. He of course is over feeding everyone and has put yet another heater in the shed.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope you are doing better.


----------



## Shorty (Mar 24, 2015)

I am doing much better @jodief100 thanks for asking. I can walk without too much discomfort now but it isn't a fast healing injury and I have to take it easy for a while I just don't Like to sit still that much lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 24, 2015)

Glad to hear that you are on the mend


----------



## Shorty (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter everyone!!
love, Shorty


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## Shorty (Oct 26, 2015)

I can't believe I haven't posted since Easter. Oops guess I have been busy summer the garden center is crazy and since fall hit I have been going and going. I tested for my next belt and passed and I even got in a vacation which brings me to my story. I feel like a total dork. I bred Roo on the first then went out of town last week, I told my dad just to feed the rabbits and I would put her nest box in when I got back, so that's what I did. A week early lol. She did make a really nice nest but I took it out yesterday and I'll put it back Thursday. She is so fat I can hardly believe it hope she has lots of babies in there for me!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2015)

Hope you get a nice litter!


----------



## animalmom (Oct 30, 2015)

She's not fat, she is pleasing plump!


----------



## Shorty (Oct 30, 2015)

Lol @animalmom she really is getting quite large I really should put her on a diet (she has butt rolls) but with winter coming and the babies I just can't do it.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 20, 2015)

Well Roo had 5 babies they are almost 3 weeks old now, I sexed them today and I have 2 girls and 3 boys. I'll have to take some pictures when I'm off sunday. In other news I am picking up a tort mini Rex doe Sunday night. I am super excited to have color, she is only 8 weeks old so I will have to find her a boyfriend come spring. I am also thinking about selling my new zealands and buying a different breed. Maybe some broken new zealands or standard rexes.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 21, 2015)

I know nothing about rabbits, but sounds to me like you are enjoying yours immensely! Sounds like your dad is too  Heat lamps and such... Winter's coming again. Hope they're ready!


----------



## Shorty (Nov 21, 2015)

They are ready! I finished putting the plastic up in the shed yesterday before work. We got 8 inches if snow last night and it is still coming down and when I did waters this morning they are dry and warm!


----------



## Shorty (Nov 22, 2015)

This is Toffee she is a 8 week old Mini Rex! I am beyond excited to have a rabbit with color


----------



## Shorty (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh and did I mention my dad has no idea I got her


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## animalmom (Nov 23, 2015)

What a precious little face!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi I am Shorty and I have a problem lol. This is Turtle he is Toffees new boyfriend!



 
 I went thinking I was going to come home with a broken black and instead came home with a broken tri! I can't wait to see what colors I get come spring.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 17, 2016)

Very cute guy!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 10, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Shorty (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks! Toffee and Turtle are both doing wonderful I'm thinking of breeding them in march. I think Turtle upon further inspection is a broken tort I'm not great with colors having just ventured out of REW rabbits. I got a new NZW buck his name is Spock he is a sweetie!


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 10, 2016)

Cute little rabbit!


----------



## Shorty (Mar 21, 2016)

I am finally home after dog sitting for 11 days. I went so see my bunnies this morning and this is what I found in their shed



Yes that is a dead squirrel. All day I'm freaking out what killed it, did my dogs, did it have a disease, and if it did can my rabbits get it? All day. I get home and as I'm telling my mom about it my dad laughs and says I found it under the boat. I'm just glad it didn't die in there and I'm going to guess my dogs got it wouldn't be the first time

Guess I should update on the buns while I'm here
Turtle is getting to be the sweetest boy. Does anyone know what color he is? I thought Tri but I'm leaning towards broken tort now




Toffee is doing great too she only has half a dewlap I'm hoping it evens out lol




We did our annual easter pics with a photographer and things went great. Kids weren't too bad one little boy did try to pick Toffee up by her ears and a little girl pulled on everything of Spocks but they both didn't even react! In the end fun was had by all!


----------



## Shorty (Mar 27, 2016)

I feel like I'm constantly rearranging cages lol. When I only had 3 full time rabbits my four cages was enough but now that I have 4 full time rabbits I needed maximize my space especially with the possibility of two litters at once. I also have to keep both bucks on the bottom or they spray my walls and table yuck. Here is my new set up with six cages.

Roo and Toffee are on the table with an empty grow out cage between them 


 
Turtle and Spock are on the bottom in what used to be my biggest grow out now split in two and there is a grow out cage next to them. 


I'm getting ready for my first litter of the year Roo should be due the 10th of April, we will see Spock was pretty young but he did the deed. I am planning to breed Toffee to Turtle this week, I can't wait to see their babies!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 27, 2016)

Good Luck on both!!


----------



## Shorty (May 1, 2016)

Well Toffee is due in about two weeks and I can't wait! I rebred Roo today this is her last chance I have people that want meat and telling them it will four months is killing me. I am currently looking for a new doe but I figure since I am only finding young kits that I might as well try Roo one more time to fill my orders. Sometimes living in the suburbs is hard when raising meat rabbits. Southern Illinois has tons of rabbits for sale here not so much and I can't drive five hours for a rabbit. I think I may be better off looking in Southern Wisconsin for rabbits, off to craigslist I go


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2016)

Good luck! Sometimes it's frustrating when time and distance (and $$) seem to thwart progress toward our goals. All you can do is just keep plugging along!


----------

